# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ماهو الكتاب الذي قرأته وتمنيت - اثناء قرائته - انك ماتنتهي منه

## عمارالمجوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اخوتي الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فكرة جميلة قرائتها في احد المنتديات وهي ان تذكر كتابا قرائته وتمنيت الا ينتهي من حلاوته وجماله

فارجو المشاركة من الاعضاء الكرام لتعم الفائدة وننتفع جميعا


والله الموفق

والكتاب الذي تمنيت الا ينتهي وكنت حين اقرءه انظر الى اخر صفحة واتمنى الا اصل الى نهايته

هو صحيح البخاري 


ملحوظة - القراءن اجل واعظم من ان يقارن باي كتاب ونحن هنا نتحدث عن كتب بعد القراءن

ولامانع من ذكر اكثر من كتاب لنستفيد من بعضنا البعض

وفق الله الجميع لما فيه خير وصلاح 

وارجوا الا يبخل علينا احد من اخواننا

----------


## أمةالله

مختصر منهاج القاصدين لابن قدامة

وصيد الخاطر لابن الجوزي

----------


## قطرة مسك

1.مفردات ألفاظ القرآن للراغب الأصفهاني ( في غريب القرآن ).
2.كتاب ( إبراز المعاني بالأداء القرآني ) وهو كتاب معاصر لشيخنا الفاضل الأستاذ الدكتور المقرئ: إبراهيم بن سعيد الدوسري، وفقه الله وسدده،وأوصي الإخوة الكرام بقراءته خاصة أئمة المساجد، فهو بحق جديرٌ بالقراءة.

----------


## قطرة مسك

فكرة رائعة، وفقك الله.

----------


## عمارالمجوري

> مختصر منهاج القاصدين لابن قدامة
> وصيد الخاطر لابن الجوزي



مشكورة اختي الكريمة على مشاركتك القيمة

----------


## عمارالمجوري

> 1.مفردات ألفاظ القرآن للراغب الأصفهاني ( في غريب القرآن ).
> 2.كتاب ( إبراز المعاني بالأداء القرآني ) وهو كتاب معاصر لشيخنا الفاضل الأستاذ الدكتور المقرئ: إبراهيم بن سعيد الدوسري، وفقه الله وسدده،وأوصي الإخوة الكرام بقراءته خاصة أئمة المساجد، فهو بحق جديرٌ بالقراءة.


مشكورة اختي الكريمة على مشاركتك الكريمة وتفاعلك مع الموضوع

----------


## علي سليم

احسنت يا رعاك الله...
فبداية عندما كنت في الثالثة عشر قرأت الكتاب المنّزل اي القرآن و عندما وصلت الى سورة الناس تمنيت ذلك...
ثم السلسلة الصحيحة و الضعيفة...
و ذكريات علي الطنطاوي....

----------


## الشاطبي الصغير

الموضوع جميل جداً بارك الله فيك أخي عمار على اختياره .
أما مشاركتي هنا فهي عن كتاب لم يطبع بعد لأنه لم يزل مسموعا ، ويذاع عبر إذاعة القرآن : 
اسمه (( *تعليم التفكير* ))
 كلما سمعت حلقة تمنيت أنها تمتد لساعة وليس لعشر دقائق ..استفدت منه كثيراً وأتمنى بالفعل أن لا ينتهي لما فيه من التشويق والمتعة ، قصص وطرائف وإجابة عن أسئلة : كيف أتدبر القرآن ، كيف أفكر بتفاؤل ، كيف أعرف معاني الألفاظ ، كيف أعرف الفروق بين المشتبهات ، كيف نفكر من خلال السنن الكونية ، كيف يفكر الناجحون ، كيف تكتسب مهارة طرح السؤال ، كيف تتعامل مع المعلومات ، كيف تفكر تفكيراً نقدياً .... الخ 
*أنا بطبيعتي أحب هذه الموضوعات لأنه تأخذ منك قليلاً وتعطيك كثيراً ... تكتسب منها مهارة الصيد وتستغني عن سمكة كل يوم ..*

----------


## عمارالمجوري

> احسنت يا رعاك الله...
> فبداية عندما كنت في الثالثة عشر قرأت الكتاب المنّزل اي القرآن و عندما وصلت الى سورة الناس تمنيت ذلك...
> ثم السلسلة الصحيحة و الضعيفة...
> و ذكريات علي الطنطاوي....


مشكور اخي الكريم على مشاركتك القيمة
وفقك الله

----------


## صاحب الدليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خير 

تصحيح الدعاء و حلية طالب العلم

----------


## أبو أنس المكي

السيرة لابن هشام 
وذكريات الطنطاوي
والسلسة الصحيحة

----------


## عمارالمجوري

> الموضوع جميل جداً بارك الله فيك أخي عمار على اختياره .
> أما مشاركتي هنا فهي عن كتاب لم يطبع بعد لأنه لم يزل مسموعا ، ويذاع عبر إذاعة القرآن : 
> اسمه (( *تعليم التفكير* ))
> كلما سمعت حلقة تمنيت أنها تمتد لساعة وليس لعشر دقائق ..استفدت منه كثيراً وأتمنى بالفعل أن لا ينتهي لما فيه من التشويق والمتعة ، قصص وطرائف وإجابة عن أسئلة : كيف أتدبر القرآن ، كيف أفكر بتفاؤل ، كيف أعرف معاني الألفاظ ، كيف أعرف الفروق بين المشتبهات ، كيف نفكر من خلال السنن الكونية ، كيف يفكر الناجحون ، كيف تكتسب مهارة طرح السؤال ، كيف تتعامل مع المعلومات ، كيف تفكر تفكيراً نقدياً .... الخ 
> *أنا بطبيعتي أحب هذه الموضوعات لأنه تأخذ منك قليلاً وتعطيك كثيراً ... تكتسب منها مهارة الصيد وتستغني عن سمكة كل يوم ..*


شوقتنا اخي الحبيب لهذا الكتاب 

هل ممكن تحميل بعض الحلقات منه 

ومشكور بارك الله فيك على مشاركتك القيمة

----------


## أبو أنس المكي

ابحث عنه في موقع البث الاسلامي للشيخ خالد الدريس

----------


## عمارالمجوري

موجود الكتاب في موقع البث الاسلامي

جزاك الله خير ا وبارك فيك

----------


## عمارالمجوري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> جزاكم الله خير 
> تصحيح الدعاء و حلية طالب العلم



مشكور اخي الكريم على مشاركتك القيمة

وفقك الله لكل خير

----------


## عمارالمجوري

> السيرة لابن هشام 
> وذكريات الطنطاوي
> والسلسة الصحيحة


مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك على مشاركتك القيمة

----------


## ابو العباس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   القران الكريم ومن ثم اعلام الموقعين للعلامة بن القيم الجوزى

----------


## المغيرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. (اغاثة اللهفان من مصائد الشيطان) للامام بن القيم الجوزية.

----------


## حمدان

جامع الامام الترمذي وكتاب العبرات للمنفلوطي وقد قراته وانا صغير السن

----------


## ريهان يحيى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 - إغاثة اللهفان من مصائد الشيطان   ( لابن قيم الجوزية )
 - الفوائد  ( لابن قيم الجوزية )
 - العبودية ( لابن تيمية )
 - الرحيق المختوم ( لصفى الرحمن المباركفورى )
 - المستخلص فى تزكية الأنفس ( لسعيد حوى )

----------


## عبدالرحمن العلي

ألذ مصنف طالعته:
"جمهرة أنساب العرب"
وتمنيت لو استطعت أن أصنف مثله !

----------


## رجل من أقصى المدينة

من أجمل الكتب التي أتممتها و تمنيت ألا تنتهي :

1- إقتضاء الصراط المستقيم - لابن تيمية

2- حياة الرافعي - لمحمد سعيد العريان .

3- رحلتي الطويلة من أجل الحرية - لنيلسون مانديلا

----------


## الخلال

باركَ اللهُ بكَ على هذا الموضوع 


1- شرحُ الإمام الطوفي على مختصر الروضة 
2- عنوان المجد في تاريخ نجد لابن بشر
3- المعاملات المالية للعلامة تقي الدين العثماني.
4- الإنصاف للإمام المرداوي.
5- شرح العلامة عضد الدين الإيجي على مختصر ابن الحاجب.
6- مذكرات تشي جيفارا .

عُذراً على الإطالة .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   القران الكريم ومن ثم اعلام الموقعين للعلامة بن القيم الجوزى


(ابن قيم الجوزية)، أو (ابن القيم)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ألذ مصنف طالعته:
> "جمهرة أنساب العرب"
> وتمنيت لو استطعت أن أصنف مثله !


حقا كتاب رائع، مع أن موضوعه صعب وغير شائق، ولكنها عبقرية ابن حزم.

ليت تتكرم بتلخيص الفوائد المنتقاة منه على غرار هذا الموضوع:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=5359

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> باركَ اللهُ بكَ على هذا الموضوع 
> 1- شرحُ الإمام الطوفي على مختصر الروضة 
> 2- عنوان المجد في تاريخ نجد لابن بشر
> 3- المعاملات المالية للعلامة تقي الدين العثماني.
> 4- الإنصاف للإمام المرداوي.
> 5- شرح العلامة عضد الدين الإيجي على مختصر ابن الحاجب.
> 6- مذكرات تشي جيفارا .
> عُذراً على الإطالة .


ما شاء الله!
إنصاف المرداوي، وشرح العضد على المختصر؟!

ليتك أخي الفاضل تتكرم بإعطائنا ملخصا عن (مذكرات تشي جيفارا) على غرار هذا الموضوع:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=5359

----------


## الخلال

> ما شاء الله!
> إنصاف المرداوي، وشرح العضد على المختصر؟!
> 
> ليتك أخي الفاضل تتكرم بإعطائنا ملخصا عن (مذكرات تشي جيفارا) على غرار هذا الموضوع:
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=5359


أخي الحبيب

هذا العمل الذي طلبته جيد ، لكنه يستلزم وقتاً ، ولعلي أعمل ذلك في طبقات أبي يعلى وذيل ابن رجب والسحب الوابلة ومن قبله المقصد الأرشد ففي هذه الكتب فوائد جمة وهامة . 

أما تشي جيفارا فحقيقة ما أحببتُ أن يموت أحدٌ على الإسلام كما أحببتُ أن يموت هذا الرجل عليه ، فقد ضرب أروع الأمثلة بالأخلاق والعدل والوفاء .

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

جهود علماء الحنفية في إبطال شبه القبورية 

وعداء الماتردية للعقيدة السلفية 

كلاهما للشيخ شمس الحق الأفغاني

----------


## معاند

عدة كتب ..
المجموعة الكاملة لمصطفى لطفى المنفلوطي ..
و كذلك صيد الخاطر ..
و الثالث .. كـُتب عباس محمود العقـاد

----------


## أبو الفضل المصرى

تمكين الباحث من الحكم بالنص  بالحوادث
وهو على الرابط
http://www.archive.org/download/Tamk...th/tamkeen.rar

----------


## محمد العفالقي

كتاب مقالات الدكتور محمود الطناحي وجميع كتبه وخاصة : مدخل إلى تاريخ نشر التراث العربي .

----------


## قلب طيب

جزيتم خيرا على الافادة

موضوع قيم و استفدت منه الكثير

ومن الكتب :

جميع كتب ابن القيم رحمه الله

و أيضا كتاب منهاج القاصدين

و آخر كتاب تصفحته و كان فعلا رائعا و مميزا :

قصتي في حفظ القرآن .

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

هناك عدة كتب واذكر منها:
1- (ايسر التفاسير) للشيخ ابو بكر الجزائري شفاه الله وأعلى درجته 
2- (اللؤلؤ والمرجان فيما اتفق عليه الشيخان) للشيخ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي رحمه الله
3- هذا الحبيب يا محب للشيخ ابو بكر الجزائري
4- صيد الخاطر لابن الجوزي
5- (الشريعة) للامام ابوبكر محمد بن الحسين الاجري رحمه الله
 وهو من اكثر الكتب التي تمنيت ان لا ينتهي وحزنت الحزن الشديد على فراقة 
6- (جامع العلوم والحكم) للامام بن رجب الحنبلي والذي هو اسم على مسمى ولم يؤلف قبله ولا بعده كتاب يشبهه
 ولا اعرف ان هناك رجل في الامة اعطي مثل ما اعطي ابن رجب في اسلوب ومهارة شرح الحديث 
7- كتاب (ماذا خسر العالم بانحطاط المسلمين) لابي الحسن الندوي رحمه الله.
8- كتاب (إلى الاسلام من جديد) لابي الحسن الندوي وهذا الكتاب وسابقه لا يشبههما شيء أخر 
وسبحان من اعطى الندوي البلاغة والفصاحة وقدرة التأثير وفوق هذا النظرة الصائبة والعقل الراجح
9- (الارشاد شرح لمعة الاعتقاد) للشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين رحمه الله واسكنه الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

موضوع شيق.
وشكري العميق لصاحب الفكرة
ومن الكتب التي عندما أقرأها أتمنى أن لا تنهتي:
1- كتاب سير أعلام النبلاء للحافظ الذهبي.
2- كتب العلامة الشيخ عبدالفتاح أبي غدة.
3- كتب العلامة الدكتور محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي.
4-كتب الدكتور عبدالكريم بكار.
5-كتاب مختصر منهاج السنة النبوية لابن تيمية للشيخ عبدالله الغنيمان.
6- ذكريات الطنطاوي.

----------


## أنس ع ح

جزاكم الله خيراً موضوع شيق يشجع على القراءة

----------


## ابوأحمد بن أحمد

1-القواعد النورانية لشيخ الاسلام
2-الحموية له قدس الله روحه
3-بدائع الفوائد للشيخ شمس الدين ابن القيم
4-المدخل لابن بدران
5-احكام الاحكام لابن دقيق العيد
6-ذيل طبقات الحنابلة لابن رجب ختمه بترجمة ابن القيم وبنحو ما قال اخي عبدالرحمن العلي:اردت ان اكمله
7-الروض الانف للسهيلي
8-التنكيل للمعلمي
9-الفروق للقرافي
10-نيل الاوطار للشوكاني
11-الحاوي للفتاوي للسيوطي

----------


## أبو مسهر

أما عن كتب الدين عامة
فما قرأت كتابا إلا تمنيت أن أنهيه سريعا
و لكن الكتاب الذى تمنيت ألا أنهيه حقا
"الكون فى قشرة جوز"
و هو كتاب فى الفلك

----------


## الحافظ ابن قطلوبغا

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
الزناد شرح لمعة الاعتقاد قرأته 3مرات
واعلام الموقعين قرأته مرتين

----------


## رهج السنابك

كتاب مشارع الأشواق إلي مصارع العشاق في فضائل الجهاد للإمام الشهيد أحمد غبن إبراهيم النحاس الدمشقي الدمياطي

كتاب رائع سأظل أقرأه إلي أن يكتب الله لنا ما كتبه له من شهاده في سبيل الله

----------


## سعود بن عبد العزيز

كتاب ((روضه المحبين ونزهة المشتاقين )) للإمام ابن القيم

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

١ـ تحرير علوم الحديث للشيخ المحدث عبدالله بن يوسف الجديع 

٢ـ المحلى للامام ابن حزم رحمه الله 

٣ـ موطأ الامام مالك بن انس رحمه الله 

٤ـ مقامات الحريري رحمه الله

----------


## ابو الفداء المصرى

فى الحقيقة لقد قرأت كتابين كلاهما شيق للغاية و ما كنت أو ان أنتهى من قراءتهما الا رغبة فى معرفة النتيجة المرجوة من الكتاب 
أولاهما ابن تيمية لم يكن ناصبيا للشيخ الفاضل سليمان الخراشى
ثانيهما الحيدة و الاعتذار فى الرد على من قال بخلق القران للشيخ عبدالعزيز الكنانى

فكلاهما من أروع ما قرأت

----------


## طالبة العلم

كتاب (((((( العلماء العزاب الذين آثروا العلم على الزواج )))))))) 
للشيخ : عبدالفتاح أبوغدة ..

----------


## عبدالله العربي

القرآن الكريم

----------


## أم برعم

صيدالخاطر
و
الوابل الصيب
و
صور وخواطر للطنطاوي

----------


## الباحث المستفيد

شرح اصول  اعتقاد اهل السنة والجماعة للإمام اللالكائي(مع سوء النسخة التي قرأتها آنذاك(قبل 17 سنة)
مصنفات الإمام الآجري بلا اسنثناء مع العلم والأصالة ورسوخ العلم وتبسيط العبارة هي حقا ممتعة

----------


## عمار محمد

السلام عليكم 
الكتاب الذي تمنيت عدم الأنقطاع منه هو :
موقف شيخ الإسلام من الأشاعرة ثلاثة مجلدات للدكتور عبد الرحمن المحمود

----------

